# Russians in Dubai



## Ruggedblond (Oct 26, 2008)

I write this knowing some very unoriginal replies may follow but I guess it comes with the stereotype of the subject I raise (unfortunately). I have been teaching myself Russian using CD's and phrasebooks for 6 months and now I feel I'm at the stage where I want to converse as it's one thing learning the odd word but entirely different when understanding conversations. 

Someone who is fluent in Russian and good English who has a few spare hours a week and who would like to earn some money or indeed a tutor is the kind of person this is aimed at. I work for an airline in Dubai and my flying schedule means a college course isn't feasible. Although I meet many Russian crew on flights our opposing rosters mean the opportunities to meet up aren't regular enough. 

Any helpful contacts are appreciated in advance ... Cue the comedians


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Ruggedblond said:


> I write this knowing some very unoriginal replies may follow but I guess it comes with the stereotype of the subject I raise (unfortunately). I have been teaching myself Russian using CD's and phrasebooks for 6 months and now I feel I'm at the stage where I want to converse as it's one thing learning the odd word but entirely different when understanding conversations.
> 
> Someone who is fluent in Russian and good English who has a few spare hours a week and who would like to earn some money or indeed a tutor is the kind of person this is aimed at. I work for an airline in Dubai and my flying schedule means a college course isn't feasible. Although I meet many Russian crew on flights our opposing rosters mean the opportunities to meet up aren't regular enough.
> 
> Any helpful contacts are appreciated in advance ... Que the comedians



I will speak to some friends over the weekend, PM me your details and I will pass on to them, 
my GF is Russian, but not in the country at the moment, but we have friends

mayotom


----------



## Ruggedblond (Oct 26, 2008)

omar69 said:


> Why were you apprehensive? There are some awesome Russians in Dubai and I know a few that work with me. Mentioned your post and they were laughing! There is a language exchange club at the Russian Consulate. Try that.


I guess apprehensive as it seems an interest in Russian in this town can only mean one thing. I was in a restaurant in Moscow last week having dinner with the crew and a table next door invited us over for drinks which turned into a heavy session. Nevermind Vodka with mixers ...oh no. Straight from the bottle and lots of bottles! I found them to be very friendly, generous and hospitable. Thankfully their English was slighly better than my Russian which I am trying to improve.


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

Ruggedblond said:


> I have been teaching myself Russian using CD's and phrasebooks for 6 months



Russian?
Try taking your time.


----------



## cleodora (May 31, 2009)

Ruggedblond said:


> I write this knowing some very unoriginal replies may follow but I guess it comes with the stereotype of the subject I raise (unfortunately). I have been teaching myself Russian using CD's and phrasebooks for 6 months and now I feel I'm at the stage where I want to converse as it's one thing learning the odd word but entirely different when understanding conversations.
> 
> Someone who is fluent in Russian and good English who has a few spare hours a week and who would like to earn some money or indeed a tutor is the kind of person this is aimed at. I work for an airline in Dubai and my flying schedule means a college course isn't feasible. Although I meet many Russian crew on flights our opposing rosters mean the opportunities to meet up aren't regular enough.
> 
> Any helpful contacts are appreciated in advance ... Cue the comedians


Hi Ruggedblond!
Me and my husband are moving to UAE next week. We are fluent in Russian and speak a good English (I also speak several other languages, but not as good as English ). We'll be happy to meet new friends and help you to improve your Russian. I'm not a professional teacher, but my experience in studying languages shows that talking to native speakers gives much faster results rather than academic studies. But to be fluent you need both, of course. If you like, you can send me a PM message


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

Hi Ruggedblond, I've been both a language teacher and a language student (not Russian, unfortunately, so can't help there), and can say from experience that language exchanges are brilliant. You not only get to meet new people, but get to learn a language as native speakers actually speak it. Course books, phrase books etc. often don't present a language the way people really use it. It can end up all sounding a bit stilted or artificial in real-life situations, so it's really effective to meet up for normal activities and alternate between languages. Have fun and good luck!


----------



## Ruggedblond (Oct 26, 2008)

cleodora said:


> Hi Ruggedblond!
> Me and my husband are moving to UAE next week. We are fluent in Russian and speak a good English (I also speak several other languages, but not as good as English ). We'll be happy to meet new friends and help you to improve your Russian. I'm not a professional teacher, but my experience in studying languages shows that talking to native speakers gives much faster results rather than academic studies. But to be fluent you need both, of course. If you like, you can send me a PM message


Hi and thanks for your message. I've clicked on your profile and the PM wasn't a clickable option. Maybe it's because your new to the site but maybe the Mod's can clarify? My contact info is if I can't contact you on here. Welcome!!!


----------



## Ruggedblond (Oct 26, 2008)

LaFolie said:


> Hi Ruggedblond, I've been both a language teacher and a language student (not Russian, unfortunately, so can't help there), and can say from experience that language exchanges are brilliant. You not only get to meet new people, but get to learn a language as native speakers actually speak it. Course books, phrase books etc. often don't present a language the way people really use it. It can end up all sounding a bit stilted or artificial in real-life situations, so it's really effective to meet up for normal activities and alternate between languages. Have fun and good luck!


Thanks and you're right the phrase books are not straight forward and when you look at a few of them often they contradict the other. Often they give you more questions than you had originally. In terms of 'language exchange' I thought that would be ideal here in Dubai with such a large Russian population. The best friends I have made since being here are Arabic and Portuguese and in spending time with me their English has improved in the sense that they have picked up a more diverse range of words to express and speak with less formality when the occasion permits.


----------



## Lucysky (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey Ruggedblond, I have to admit I am also a bit pessimistic about the 6 months seeing how Russian is a very difficult language. But as it's pleasing to see how foreigners are willing to give it a try and additionally since I know a few people who can speak Russian almost as good as their own, I'd be happy to help you with practice and explaining some things you don't understand. As long as you are prepared to face some things that don't really have an explanation or they are exceptional. So if you still need any assistance, send me a message and we will sort you out.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

For Russian speaker, fluent or otherwise, you may not be aware that Dubai Eye boradcasts a magazine format show in Russian on Saturday evenings at 10pm. The show is called Soyuz.

103.8 FM or listen online www.dubaieye1038.com

-


----------



## Ruggedblond (Oct 26, 2008)

Lucysky said:


> Hey Ruggedblond, I have to admit I am also a bit pessimistic about the 6 months seeing how Russian is a very difficult language. But as it's pleasing to see how foreigners are willing to give it a try and additionally since I know a few people who can speak Russian almost as good as their own, I'd be happy to help you with practice and explaining some things you don't understand. As long as you are prepared to face some things that don't really have an explanation or they are exceptional. So if you still need any assistance, send me a message and we will sort you out.


Yeah I've already come across instances in Russian which make no sense when compared to how English is structured but like you say some things don't have an explanation, they are simply different. I can't send PM's until I've made 5 posts and rather than make up 4 new random topics to satisfy the rules of the forum could you send me a PM and I can get in touch that way. 
Thanks Lucysky!


----------

